# Usuarios de habla hispana / Spanish-speaking users



## beatrizg

Hola foreros!

Would it be possible to find out the percentage of Spanish-speaking users in the WR Forums? I just thought it could be interesting.

I'm not sure how to measure this. On the one hand, maybe we could take into account the total number of users (active or inactive).  Also we could find the percentage of Spanish-speaking users that enter the WR forums in a normal day. If other foreros have better ideas…

Is this possible?
Thank you!

----

Me gustaria saber cual es el porcentaje de usuarios de habla hispana en el WR. 

No se cual es la forma mas facil de hacer la medida. Por una parte podriamos buscar el porcentaje sobre el numero total de miembros inscritos (activos o no).
Por otra, se podria buscar el porcentaje de hispanohablantes que entran en un dia cualquiera al foro. 

Seria posible? Creo que seria interesante saberlo.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## alc112

Te apoyo, sería interesante saberlo


----------



## cuchuflete

Some quick statistics Beatriz,
1365 users listing español, Spanish or castellano as one of their primary languages
or about 11.5% of the total WR community.
O these 1365, the active members, defined by 30+ total posts, are 188, or 1.6% of the registered members, and about a third of all the active members. 

All of these data are available to any member who takes the trouble to use the Members List function.

The number 30 is arbitrary.  You could set it at 100 or at 10 or anything else you may prefer, and do an advanced search to find the answers.

Best regards,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

PD- If you want interpretation of these data, my going rate is at least a nice lunch in a place without snow!!

un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

A final note: the total number of active members has more than doubled since the start of the year!


----------



## beatrizg

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> PD- If you want interpretation of these data, my going rate is at least a nice lunch in a place without snow!!
> 
> un abrazo,
> Cuchu


OK. A bit of analysis and in return, lunch by the Aegean (bring your sun glasses).


----------



## cuchuflete

Bueno...for the first course---

Of our ~12k registered members, most stop by to look for help with a single word.  They do not enjoy the attention of our most enchanting foreros, and thus are not instantly addicted.  About 5% become WR foro addicts.  That #, and the %, are increasing!

Buena comida, me han gustado la sopa y la ensalada...

The SP foros are the largest and most active.  Those of us who enjoy Vocabulario, Gramática, ST, and even Recursos are about one third of all of the most active foreros, despite our being only about an eight of the registered members.  

However, we should not become overly smug, as the Italian and French foros are growing very rapidly.

Creo que voy a comer el pescado. ¿Qué te parece el pargo?

Here is something interesting--those who name their native language as "Spanish" are considerably more active than the people who say "español".  This suggests a correlation between activity levels and bilingualism.  In other words, those who have the best command of more than one language are apt to be more active in the forums.  

¡Qué rico está el pescado! Y los espárragos son para chupar los dedos.  ¿Qué tal el jabalí con salsa de arándano?

I have to go now...more later, perhaps!  

un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

PD- Nearly 3000 members have more than 2 posts, in addition to those who have more than 30 posts.  Thus, we have a large base of potentially active members..some 26% of the total registered.


----------



## alc112

Muchas gracias por las estadísticas
La primera vez que veo un pequeño error tuyo!!1
No lo pueod creer!!!



			
				cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Bueno...for the first course---
> 
> Of our ~12k registered members, most stop by to look for help with a single word. They do not enjoy the attention of our most enchanting foreros, and thus are not instantly addicted. About 5% become WR foro addicts. That #, and the %, are increasing!
> 
> Buena comida, me han gustado la sopa y la ensalada...
> 
> The SP foros are the largest and most active. Those of us who enjoy Vocabulario, Gramática, ST, and even Recursos are about one third of all of the most active foreros, despite our being only about an eight of the registered members.
> 
> However, we should not become overly smug, as the Italian and French foros are growing very rapidly.
> 
> Creo que voy a comer el pescado. ¿Qué te parece el pargo?
> 
> Here is something interesting--those who name their native language as "Spanish" are considerably more active than the people who say "español". This suggests a correlation between activity levels and bilingualism. In other words, those who have the best command of more than one language are apt to be more active in the forums.
> 
> ¡Qué rico está el pescado! Y los espárragos son para chuparse los dedos. ¿Qué tal el jabalí con salsa de arándano?
> 
> I have to go now...more later, perhaps!
> 
> un saludo,
> Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

Gracias por la corrección ALC...es que no podía teclear bien con los dedos in la boca


----------



## alc112

jajajajja
De nada. Tienes que equivocarte un poco más así interviene la terecera ley de Newton:
Toda acción recibe una reacción de de igual intensidad pero de sentido contrario  (o algo así)

Saludos


----------



## cuchuflete

alc112 said:
			
		

> jajajajja
> De nada. Tienes que equivocarte un poco más así interviene la terecera ley de Newton:
> Toda acción recibe una reacción de de igual intensidad pero de sentido contrario  (o algo así)
> 
> Saludos



Y hay que considerar también la quinta ley de Cuchuflón -- para cada terecera ley, hay un de de que sobra.


----------



## zebedee

Leí todo el thread para ver lo que íbais a tomar de postre... ¿Hubo copa y puros?


----------



## cuchuflete

zebedee said:
			
		

> Leí todo el thread para ver lo que íbais a tomar de postre... ¿Hubo copa y puros?



Dame un farias Zeb.


----------

